# Pulse Thermo on a Heat Mat.....?



## Steve_Leo (Mar 10, 2006)

Ive got a Habistat pulse thermostat (600 watt) and a Microclimate heat mat (13 watt). Tried to hook them up today but no luck, put the sensor near the centre of the mat on top of the substrate, the light on the thermo was flashing then stopped (set it to 80f), but the mat was cold!

Is it not possible to run a low wattage matt on a pulse thermo? 

I know there meant for ceramic's really, only reason i bought it was because it was a day/night one so i could set the temp to drop on a night when im not there.

Thanks all,

Steve


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2006)

It could just be that the viv was up to temp mate but pewrsonally i would not use a 600 watt pulse stat on only 13 watts of heatmat


----------



## Steve_Leo (Mar 10, 2006)

its a 24 x 15 x 15 viv for a leo. Guess i could use a ceramic bulb rather then the mat, what wattage do you think would be best to heat it to about 85f?

thanks


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

I would have thought it would work, i know the dimming stats need a min 40w or something like that..... :?


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2006)

In all honesty Steve if you do go with ceramics then you are not going to need a very big one.100 watt will be more than enough for that size viv but it may just be cheaper to get a different stat


----------



## Steve_Leo (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks for the advice, yep im gonna jus get a mat stat or something similair (looking on ebay).
looking at getting more lizards (poss beardies) in the future so sure that pulse stat will come in handy  

cheers peeps

steve


----------



## Steve_Leo (Mar 10, 2006)

Good News, won a microclimate 100w matstat and a heat mat on ebay, £12 in total


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

Steve_Leo said:


> Good News, won a microclimate 100w matstat and a heat mat on ebay, £12 in total


bargain!!
i use a microclimate 600w day/night pulse stat on a 12x12 heat mat with no probs.


----------



## Steve_Leo (Mar 10, 2006)

Just sorted out my room and tried the pulse thermo on a 12 x 12 ultratherm mat ive got - works fine!? turns it on and off a fair bit but def works! 
Like my ebay bargains, jus got a pearlco 100watt ceramic off ebay, brand new, £5 with the p&p!


----------

